# php5-extension1.1 can not deinstall



## mfaridi (Mar 7, 2009)

I see today new php5 extension is coming and I want use it but when I go to this directory 

```
/usr/ports/lang/php5-extensions
```
and type 


```
make deinstall clean
```

I see this error


```
Mostafa# make deinstall clean
===>  Deinstalling for lang/php5-extensions
===>   Deinstalling php5-extensions-1.1
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
*** Error code 139

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5-extensions.
```

if I use 


```
pkg_delete -f php5-extension
```
I see this error


```
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```

if I use this command


```
pkg_remove php5-extensions-1.1
```
I see this message


```
remove: php5-extensions-1.1
```
but still I have this package and it is not deleted

if I run this command


```
pkg_delete -f php5-\*
```

I see this message


```
pkg_delete: package 'php5-5.2.9' is required by these other packages
and may not be deinstalled (but I'll delete it anyway):
pecl-fileinfo-1.0.4
pecl-fribidi-1.0
pecl-yaz-1.0.14
[preparing module `php5' in /usr/local/etc/apache2/httpd.conf]
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```

but I still have this package

what I must do 
I need PHP


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Mar 7, 2009)

Your package installation is corrupt. Please provide output of:
ls -l /var/db/pkg/php5-*/+CONTENTS
and
ls -al /var/db/pkg/php5-extensions-*


----------



## mfaridi (Mar 7, 2009)

Mel_Flynn said:
			
		

> Your package installation is corrupt. Please provide output of:
> ls -l /var/db/pkg/php5-*/+CONTENTS
> and
> ls -al /var/db/pkg/php5-extensions-*



This is output of 


```
ls -l /var/db/pkg/php5-*/+CONTENTS
```

this


```
Mostafa# ls -l /var/db/pkg/php5-*/+CONTENTS
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   4398 Feb 17 19:09 /var/db/pkg/php5-extensions-1.1/+CONTENTS
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   1671 Feb 17 10:47 /var/db/pkg/php5-ftp-5.2.8/+CONTENTS
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   4021 Feb 23 11:52 /var/db/pkg/php5-gd-5.2.8_1/+CONTENTS
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   1701 Feb 17 10:47 /var/db/pkg/php5-gettext-5.2.8/+CONTENTS
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   1628 Feb 17 10:47 /var/db/pkg/php5-iconv-5.2.8/+CONTENTS
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   1667 Feb 17 10:47 /var/db/pkg/php5-imap-5.2.8/+CONTENTS
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   1684 Feb 17 10:47 /var/db/pkg/php5-ldap-5.2.8_1/+CONTENTS
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  13805 Feb 17 10:47 /var/db/pkg/php5-mbstring-5.2.8/+CONTENTS
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   1757 Feb 17 10:47 /var/db/pkg/php5-mcrypt-5.2.8/+CONTENTS
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   1621 Feb 17 10:47 /var/db/pkg/php5-mhash-5.2.8/+CONTENTS
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   2157 Feb 17 10:47 /var/db/pkg/php5-ming-5.2.8/+CONTENTS
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   1705 Feb 17 10:47 /var/db/pkg/php5-mssql-5.2.8/+CONTENTS
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   1787 Feb 17 11:32 /var/db/pkg/php5-mysql-5.2.8/+CONTENTS
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   1924 Feb 17 11:32 /var/db/pkg/php5-mysqli-5.2.8/+CONTENTS
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   1790 Feb 17 10:47 /var/db/pkg/php5-odbc-5.2.8/+CONTENTS
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   1648 Feb 17 10:47 /var/db/pkg/php5-openssl-5.2.8/+CONTENTS
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   1768 Feb 17 10:47 /var/db/pkg/php5-pdo-5.2.8/+CONTENTS
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   3617 Feb 17 10:47 /var/db/pkg/php5-pdo_sqlite-5.2.8/+CONTENTS
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   1626 Feb 17 10:47 /var/db/pkg/php5-posix-5.2.8/+CONTENTS
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   1656 Feb 17 10:47 /var/db/pkg/php5-readline-5.2.8/+CONTENTS
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   1885 Feb 17 10:47 /var/db/pkg/php5-session-5.2.8/+CONTENTS
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   1766 Feb 17 10:47 /var/db/pkg/php5-simplexml-5.2.8/+CONTENTS
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   1681 Feb 17 10:47 /var/db/pkg/php5-snmp-5.2.8_2/+CONTENTS
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   1920 Feb 17 10:47 /var/db/pkg/php5-sockets-5.2.8/+CONTENTS
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   2316 Feb 17 10:47 /var/db/pkg/php5-spl-5.2.8/+CONTENTS
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   3159 Feb 17 10:47 /var/db/pkg/php5-sqlite-5.2.8/+CONTENTS
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   1667 Feb 17 10:47 /var/db/pkg/php5-tokenizer-5.2.8/+CONTENTS
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   1685 Feb 17 10:47 /var/db/pkg/php5-xml-5.2.8/+CONTENTS
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   3064 Feb 17 10:47 /var/db/pkg/php5-xmlrpc-5.2.8/+CONTENTS
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   1670 Feb 17 10:47 /var/db/pkg/php5-xmlwriter-5.2.8/+CONTENTS
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   1616 Feb 17 10:47 /var/db/pkg/php5-zlib-5.2.8/+CONTENTS
```

and this is out put of 


```
ls -al /var/db/pkg/php5-extensions-*
```

see


```
Mostafa# ls -al /var/db/pkg/php5-extensions-*
total 3142
-rw-r--r--     1 root  wheel       40 Jun 22  2008 +COMMENT
-rw-r--r--     1 root  wheel     4398 Feb 17 19:09 +CONTENTS
-rw-r--r--     1 root  wheel      208 Jun 22  2008 +DESC
-rw-r--r--     1 root  wheel    17501 Jun 22  2008 +MTREE_DIRS
drwxr-xr-x     2 root  wheel      512 Feb 17 19:09 .
drwxr-xr-x  1292 root  wheel    40448 Mar  7 18:39 ..
-rw-------     1 root  wheel  3121152 Mar  7 18:09 pkg_delete.core
```

what is problem ?


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Mar 7, 2009)

Hmm, I was expecting php5-extensions-1.1/+CONTENTS to be missing. pkg_delete coredumps there, so the error must be in the +CONTENTS file itself.

Please show:
grep '^@pkgdep ' /var/db/pkg/php5-extensions-1.1/+CONTENTS

I bet there's an empty one in there.
You can fix the coredumps with this patch I made earlier.


----------



## mfaridi (Mar 7, 2009)

Mel_Flynn said:
			
		

> Hmm, I was expecting php5-extensions-1.1/+CONTENTS to be missing. pkg_delete coredumps there, so the error must be in the +CONTENTS file itself.
> 
> Please show:
> grep '^@pkgdep ' /var/db/pkg/php5-extensions-1.1/+CONTENTS
> ...



This is output of 

```
grep '^@pkgdep ' /var/db/pkg/php5-extensions-1.1/+CONTENTS
```

see


```
Mostafa# grep '^@pkgdep ' /var/db/pkg/php5-extensions-1.1/+CONTENTS
@pkgdep xextproto-7.0.5
@pkgdep printproto-1.0.4
@pkgdep kbproto-1.0.3
@pkgdep expat-2.0.1
@pkgdep libmcrypt-2.5.8
@pkgdep pdflib-7.0.3
@pkgdep cclient-2007e,1
@pkgdep perl-5.8.9_1
@pkgdep png-1.2.34
@pkgdep jpeg-6b_7
@pkgdep pkg-config-0.23_1
@pkgdep freetype2-2.3.7
@pkgdep xproto-7.0.14
@pkgdep libICE-1.0.4_1,1
@pkgdep libSM-1.1.0,1
@pkgdep libXdmcp-1.0.2_1
@pkgdep libXau-1.0.4
@pkgdep libX11-1.1.99.2,1
@pkgdep libungif-4.1.4_5
@pkgdep ming-0.3.0_3
@pkgdep libXt-1.0.5_1
@pkgdep libXext-1.0.5,1
@pkgdep libXmu-1.0.4,1
@pkgdep libXp-1.0.0,1
@pkgdep libXpm-3.5.7
@pkgdep libXaw-1.0.5_1,1
@pkgdep t1lib-5.1.2_1,1
@pkgdep pcre-7.8
@pkgdep libltdl-1.5.26
@pkgdep mysql-client-5.0.77
@pkgdep libiconv-1.11_1
@pkgdep freetds-msdblib-0.64_2,1
@pkgdep apache-2.0.63_2
@pkgdep libxml2-2.7.3
@pkgdep php5-5.2.8
@pkgdep php5-xmlwriter-5.2.8
@pkgdep php5-xml-5.2.8
@pkgdep php5-tokenizer-5.2.8
@pkgdep php5-sockets-5.2.8
@pkgdep php5-session-5.2.8
@pkgdep php5-posix-5.2.8
@pkgdep php5-pdo-5.2.8
@pkgdep php5-pdo_sqlite-5.2.8
@pkgdep php5-openssl-5.2.8
@pkgdep php5-mysql-5.2.8
@pkgdep php5-mssql-5.2.8
@pkgdep php5-ming-5.2.8
@pkgdep php5-mcrypt-5.2.8
@pkgdep pecl-json-1.2.1
@pkgdep php5-imap-5.2.8
@pkgdep php5-iconv-5.2.8
@pkgdep pecl-hash-1.5
@pkgdep pecl-pdflib-2.1.5
@pkgdep php5-ftp-5.2.8
@pkgdep php5-simplexml-5.2.8
@pkgdep php5-filter-5.2.8
@pkgdep php5-spl-5.2.8
@pkgdep php5-sqlite-5.2.8
@pkgdep php5-mysqli-5.2.8
@pkgdep php5-dom-5.2.8
@pkgdep php5-xmlreader-5.2.8
@pkgdep php5-ctype-5.2.8
@pkgdep php5-bcmath-5.2.8
@pkgdep gettext-0.17_1
@pkgdep php5-gettext-5.2.8
@pkgdep php5-zlib-5.2.8
@pkgdep php5-bz2-5.2.8
@pkgdep pecl-zip-1.9.0
@pkgdep 
@pkgdep
```


----------



## mfaridi (Mar 7, 2009)

How I use this patch ?


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Mar 7, 2009)

Delete the last two lines that have nothing after @pkgdep from the /var/db/pkg/php5-extensions/+CONTENTS file and your problem will go away.

If you don't know how to use that patch, probably not a good idea to do it. It would require you to rebuild and reinstall /usr/src/usr.sbin/pkg_install, which isn't that straight forward.


----------



## mfaridi (Mar 8, 2009)

Mel_Flynn said:
			
		

> Delete the last two lines that have nothing after @pkgdep from the /var/db/pkg/php5-extensions/+CONTENTS file and your problem will go away.
> 
> If you don't know how to use that patch, probably not a good idea to do it. It would require you to rebuild and reinstall /usr/src/usr.sbin/pkg_install, which isn't that straight forward.



Thanks Thanks
delete that lines solve my problem
I remove Ver 1.1 and install Ver 1.3
but when I run this command

```
portmaster -L
```
I see this output


```
php5-ftp-5.2.8
	===>>> New version available: php5-ftp-5.2.9
===>>> php5-gd-5.2.8_1
	===>>> New version available: php5-gd-5.2.9
===>>> php5-gettext-5.2.8
	===>>> New version available: php5-gettext-5.2.9
===>>> php5-gmp-5.2.9
===>>> php5-iconv-5.2.8
	===>>> New version available: php5-iconv-5.2.9
===>>> php5-imap-5.2.8
	===>>> New version available: php5-imap-5.2.9
===>>> php5-ldap-5.2.8_1
	===>>> New version available: php5-ldap-5.2.9
===>>> php5-mbstring-5.2.8
	===>>> New version available: php5-mbstring-5.2.9
===>>> php5-mcrypt-5.2.8
	===>>> New version available: php5-mcrypt-5.2.9
===>>> php5-mhash-5.2.8
	===>>> New version available: php5-mhash-5.2.9
===>>> php5-ming-5.2.8
	===>>> New version available: php5-ming-5.2.9
===>>> php5-mssql-5.2.8
	===>>> New version available: php5-mssql-5.2.9
===>>> php5-mysql-5.2.8
	===>>> New version available: php5-mysql-5.2.9
===>>> php5-mysqli-5.2.8
	===>>> New version available: php5-mysqli-5.2.9
===>>> php5-ncurses-5.2.9
===>>> php5-odbc-5.2.8
	===>>> New version available: php5-odbc-5.2.9
===>>> php5-openssl-5.2.8
	===>>> New version available: php5-openssl-5.2.9
===>>> php5-pcntl-5.2.9
===>>> php5-pcre-5.2.9
===>>> php5-pdo-5.2.8
	===>>> New version available: php5-pdo-5.2.9
===>>> php5-pdo_sqlite-5.2.8
	===>>> New version available: php5-pdo_sqlite-5.2.9
===>>> php5-pgsql-5.2.9
===>>> php5-posix-5.2.8
	===>>> New version available: php5-posix-5.2.9
===>>> php5-pspell-5.2.9
===>>> php5-readline-5.2.8
	===>>> New version available: php5-readline-5.2.9
===>>> php5-recode-5.2.9
===>>> php5-session-5.2.8
	===>>> New version available: php5-session-5.2.9
===>>> php5-shmop-5.2.9
===>>> php5-simplexml-5.2.8
	===>>> New version available: php5-simplexml-5.2.9
===>>> php5-snmp-5.2.8_2
	===>>> New version available: php5-snmp-5.2.9
===>>> php5-soap-5.2.9
===>>> php5-sockets-5.2.8
	===>>> New version available: php5-sockets-5.2.9
===>>> php5-spl-5.2.8
	===>>> New version available: php5-spl-5.2.9
===>>> php5-sqlite-5.2.8
	===>>> New version available: php5-sqlite-5.2.9
===>>> php5-sybase_ct-5.2.9
===>>> php5-sysvmsg-5.2.9
===>>> php5-sysvsem-5.2.9
===>>> php5-sysvshm-5.2.9
===>>> php5-tidy-5.2.9
===>>> php5-tokenizer-5.2.8
	===>>> New version available: php5-tokenizer-5.2.9
===>>> php5-wddx-5.2.9
===>>> php5-xml-5.2.8
	===>>> New version available: php5-xml-5.2.9
===>>> php5-xmlreader-5.2.9
===>>> php5-xmlrpc-5.2.8
	===>>> New version available: php5-xmlrpc-5.2.9
===>>> php5-xmlwriter-5.2.8
	===>>> New version available: php5-xmlwriter-5.2.9
===>>> php5-xsl-5.2.9
===>>> php5-zlib-5.2.8
	===>>> New version available: php5-zlib-5.2.9
```

when I install new version of php5-extension , I select all of them and then install it 

but portmaster report me I do not have new version of them


----------



## mfaridi (Mar 8, 2009)

there is no answer ??


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 8, 2009)

Just upgrade php5-*. It's not that complicated.


----------



## mfaridi (Mar 10, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Just upgrade php5-*. It's not that complicated.



when I type 


```
portupgrade -R php5-*
```

I see this message


```
portupgrade: No match.
```

I see this message with portmaster and -rf option


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2009)

It's portupgrade -R php5-\*

The * needs to be escaped or the shell globbers it.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 10, 2009)

Some shells, yes.


----------



## mfaridi (Mar 10, 2009)

when I use that command for upgrade php5 I see this message and do something like this , I think I broke my system 
Am I right ?


```
Mostafa# portupgrade -R php5-\*
[Updating the pkgdb <format:bdb_btree> in /var/db/pkg ... - 1322 packages found (-1 +1) (...). done]
Stale dependency: php5-extensions-1.3 --> openldap-client-2.3.43 -- manually run 'pkgdb -F' to fix, or specify -O to force.
Mostafa# pkgdb -F
--->  Checking the package registry database
Stale origin: 'ftp/downloader': perhaps moved or obsoleted.
-> The port 'ftp/downloader' was removed on 2009-03-09 because:
	"Has expired: sources unavailable - website dissappeared"
-> Hint: downloader-2.5.7.1_3 is not required by any other package
-> Hint: checking for overwritten files...
 -> No files installed by downloader-2.5.7.1_3 have been overwritten by other packages.
Deinstall downloader-2.5.7.1_3 ? [no] 
Stale origin: 'x11/libxfce4mcs': perhaps moved or obsoleted.
-> The port 'x11/libxfce4mcs' was removed on 2009-03-02 because:
	"got obsolete by xfce 4.6 update"
-> Hint:  libxfce4mcs-4.4.3 is required by the following package(s):
	xfce-4.6.0
	xfce4-mcs-plugins-4.4.3
	xfce4-mcs-manager-4.4.3
-> Hint: checking for overwritten files...
 -> No files installed by libxfce4mcs-4.4.3 have been overwritten by other packages.
Deinstall libxfce4mcs-4.4.3 ? [no] y
--->  Deinstalling 'libxfce4mcs-4.4.3'
pkg_delete: package 'libxfce4mcs-4.4.3' is required by these other packages
and may not be deinstalled:
xfce-4.6.0
xfce4-mcs-manager-4.4.3
xfce4-mcs-plugins-4.4.3
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
	! libxfce4mcs-4.4.3	(pkg_delete failed)
Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/local/sbin/pkg_deinstall libxfce4mcs-4.4.3
Mostafa# pkgdb -F
--->  Checking the package registry database
Stale origin: 'ftp/downloader': perhaps moved or obsoleted.
-> The port 'ftp/downloader' was removed on 2009-03-09 because:
	"Has expired: sources unavailable - website dissappeared"
-> Hint: downloader-2.5.7.1_3 is not required by any other package
-> Hint: checking for overwritten files...
 -> No files installed by downloader-2.5.7.1_3 have been overwritten by other packages.
Deinstall downloader-2.5.7.1_3 ? [no] y
--->  Deinstalling 'downloader-2.5.7.1_3'
[Updating the pkgdb <format:bdb_btree> in /var/db/pkg ... - 1321 packages found (-1 +0) (...) done]
--> Done.
Stale origin: 'x11/libxfce4mcs': perhaps moved or obsoleted.
-> The port 'x11/libxfce4mcs' was removed on 2009-03-02 because:
	"got obsolete by xfce 4.6 update"
-> Hint:  libxfce4mcs-4.4.3 is required by the following package(s):
	xfce-4.6.0
	xfce4-mcs-plugins-4.4.3
	xfce4-mcs-manager-4.4.3
-> Hint: checking for overwritten files...
 -> No files installed by libxfce4mcs-4.4.3 have been overwritten by other packages.
Deinstall libxfce4mcs-4.4.3 ? [no] 
Stale origin: 'x11-themes/xfce4-icon-theme': perhaps moved or obsoleted.
-> The port 'x11-themes/xfce4-icon-theme' was removed on 2009-03-02 because:
	"got obsolete by xfce 4.6 update"
-> Hint: xfce4-icon-theme-4.4.3 is not required by any other package
-> Hint: checking for overwritten files...
 -> No files installed by xfce4-icon-theme-4.4.3 have been overwritten by other packages.
Deinstall xfce4-icon-theme-4.4.3 ? [no] 
Stale origin: 'sysutils/xfce4-mcs-manager': perhaps moved or obsoleted.
-> The port 'sysutils/xfce4-mcs-manager' was removed on 2009-03-02 because:
	"got obsolete by xfce 4.6 update"
-> Hint:  xfce4-mcs-manager-4.4.3 is required by the following package(s):
	xfce-4.6.0
	xfce4-mcs-plugins-4.4.3
-> Hint: checking for overwritten files...
	/usr/local/share/applications/xfce-settings-manager.desktop: overwritten by: xfce4-settings-4.6.0
 -> The package may have been succeeded by some of the following package(s):
	xfce4-settings-4.6.0
Unregister xfce4-mcs-manager-4.4.3 keeping the installed files intact? [no] 
Deinstall xfce4-mcs-manager-4.4.3 ? [no] 
Stale origin: 'sysutils/xfce4-mcs-plugins': perhaps moved or obsoleted.
-> The port 'sysutils/xfce4-mcs-plugins' was removed on 2009-03-02 because:
	"got obsolete by xfce 4.6 update"
-> Hint: xfce4-mcs-plugins-4.4.3 is not required by any other package
-> Hint: checking for overwritten files...
	/usr/local/share/applications/xfce-ui-settings.desktop: overwritten by: xfce4-settings-4.6.0
	/usr/local/share/applications/xfce-keyboard-settings.desktop: overwritten by: xfce4-settings-4.6.0
	/usr/local/share/applications/xfce-mouse-settings.desktop: overwritten by: xfce4-settings-4.6.0
	/usr/local/share/applications/xfce-display-settings.desktop: overwritten by: xfce4-settings-4.6.0
 -> The package may have been succeeded by some of the following package(s):
	xfce4-settings-4.6.0
Unregister xfce4-mcs-plugins-4.4.3 keeping the installed files intact? [no] 
Deinstall xfce4-mcs-plugins-4.4.3 ? [no] 
Duplicated origin: textproc/ebook-tools - ebook-tools-0.1.1 ebook-tools-0.1.1_1
Unregister any of them? [no]  
Duplicated origin: delete - libxfce4mcs-4.4.3 xfce4-icon-theme-4.4.3 xfce4-mcs-manager-4.4.3 xfce4-mcs-plugins-4.4.3
Unregister any of them? [no] 
Stale dependency: Miro-2.0.1 -> openldap-client-2.3.43 (net/openldap23-client):
-> Deleted. (irrelevant)
Stale dependency: alacarte-0.11.9 -> openldap-client-2.3.43 (net/openldap23-client):
-> Deleted. (irrelevant)
Stale dependency: amarok-1.4.10_2 -> openldap-client-2.3.43 (net/openldap23-client):
-> Deleted. (irrelevant)
Stale dependency: blogtk-1.1_3 -> openldap-client-2.3.43 (net/openldap23-client):
-> Deleted. (irrelevant)
Stale dependency: bluefish-1.0.7_5 -> openldap-client-2.3.43 (net/openldap23-client):
-> Deleted. (irrelevant)
Stale dependency: brasero-0.8.4_3 -> openldap-client-2.3.43 (net/openldap23-client):
-> Deleted. (irrelevant)
Stale dependency: bug-buddy-2.24.2 -> openldap-client-2.3.43 (net/openldap23-client):
-> Deleted. (irrelevant)
Stale dependency: cheese-2.24.3 -> openldap-client-2.3.43 (net/openldap23-client):
-> Deleted. (irrelevant)
Stale dependency: dasher-4.9.0_1,2 -> openldap-client-2.3.43 (net/openldap23-client):
-> Deleted. (irrelevant)
Stale dependency: deskbar-applet-2.24.3_1 -> openldap-client-2.3.43 (net/openldap23-client):
-> Deleted. (irrelevant)
Stale dependency: digikam-0.10.0.r2 -> openldap-client-2.3.43 (net/openldap23-client):
-> Deleted. (irrelevant)
Stale dependency: dikt-1a -> openldap-client-2.3.43 (net/openldap23-client):
-> Deleted. (irrelevant)
Stale dependency: eel-2.24.1 -> openldap-client-2.3.43 (net/openldap23-client):
-> Deleted. (irrelevant)
Stale dependency: ekiga-2.0.11_5 -> openldap-client-2.3.43 (net/openldap23-client):
-> Deleted. (irrelevant)
Stale dependency: empathy-2.24.1 -> openldap-client-2.3.43 (net/openldap23-client):
-> Deleted. (irrelevant)
Stale dependency: eog-2.24.3.1 -> openldap-client-2.3.43 (net/openldap23-client):
-> Deleted. (irrelevant)
Stale dependency: epiphany-2.24.3_1 -> openldap-client-2.3.43 (net/openldap23-client):
-> Deleted. (irrelevant)
Stale dependency: eqonomize-kde4-0.6 -> openldap-client-2.3.43 (net/openldap23-client):
-> Deleted. (irrelevant)
Stale dependency: evince-2.24.2 -> openldap-client-2.3.43 (net/openldap23-client):
-> Deleted. (irrelevant)
Stale dependency: evolution-2.24.5_1 -> openldap-client-2.3.43 (net/openldap23-client):
-> Deleted. (irrelevant)
Stale dependency: evolution-data-server-2.24.4.1 -> openldap-client-2.3.43 (net/openldap23-client):
-> Deleted. (irrelevant)
Stale dependency: evolution-webcal-2.24.0 -> openldap-client-2.3.43 (net/openldap23-client):
-> Deleted. (irrelevant)
Stale dependency: file-roller-2.24.3,1 -> openldap-client-2.3.43 (net/openldap23-client):
```

So what I must do ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 10, 2009)

Not use -R every time? If your installed ports are very out of date (and they appear to be) you may be required to use pkgdb -F quite a few times to solve new/obsolete dependencies. That is usually not a problem. Just run portupgrade php5-\* or portupgrade -f php5-\* and run pkgdb -F when the portupgrade asks for it. And, at one time or another: upgrade all of your out-of-date ports; having newer and older ports in the same system will get you in more and more trouble over time, and even pkgdb -F can't keep solving that problem. You will have to run a system with only updated ports sooner or later, and you'll have to keep an eye on /usr/ports/UPDATING, for example when upgrading xfce.


----------

